# All Slavic Languages: podnapisi



## seitt

Hi

Re the name of this site:
http://www.podnapisi.net/
in what Slavonic languages does “podnapisi” actually make sense (and mean something relevant like “subtitles”), please?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## itreius

As far as I know, that's the standard way to say _subtitles_ in Slovene and doing  a WHOIS lookup shows that the domain was registered from within Slovenia.

I assume (perhaps incorrectly) that people from the BCS (ex-Yu) area would also be able to understand the word, but I'm not sure if it's a word that could be considered part of the language outside of Slovenia. Here we usually say _titlovi_, _podnaslovi_ or colloquially _subtitlovi_. However, checking the .hr domain (Croatia) shows that the word _podnapisi_ has also been used by some people in reference to subtitles.

So, I'd say it qualifies as "making sense" in BCS. Even if a person has never heard of it, they ought to be able to decipher the meaning ("something that's written under").


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - btw, where is the stress in the Slovene word “podnapisi”, please?


----------



## denijeur

The word podnapisi exists neither in Ukrainian nor Russian, but the word is intelligible, however. To give you an idea how we perceive it, imagine reading a "word" _underinscription_, for example. Of course it doesn't exist, it sounds funny and if no context is given it's probably unintelligible, but when you do have the context you understand what it is about.


----------



## GrayRogue

The word _podnapisi_ is a so called _dvonaglasnica_, which means it has two stresses.

*Pòdnapís* according to _Slovenski pravopis_. Which means the first syllable is stressed and so is the last one. If you would like to hear the pronunciation of the plural, that is _podnapisi_, you can do so here: http://www.forvo.com/search/podnapisi/


----------



## seitt

Many thanks!


----------



## jasio

denijeur said:


> The word podnapisi exists neither in Ukrainian nor Russian, but the word is intelligible, however. To give you an idea how we perceive it, imagine reading a "word" _underinscription_, for example. Of course it doesn't exist, it sounds funny and if no context is given it's probably unintelligible, but when you do have the context you understand what it is about.



The same with Polish. 
Even including a similar complication caused by an existing word "podpis" (which AFAIK also exists in Russian, although I am not sure about Ukrainian), which means "a signature" or "a caption". So without a context, decrypting what "podnapisi" could actually mean would be probably a bit more difficult than in the case of "_*underinscriptions_".


----------



## DarkChild

In Bulgarian Надпис/nadpis is the word for subtitles, along with субтитри/subtitri. Podnadpisi does not exist.


----------



## seitt

> In Bulgarian Надпис/nadpis is the word for subtitles, along with субтитри/subtitri. Podnadpisi does not exist.


Please give the stress in both these words.


----------



## DarkChild

seitt said:


> Please give the stress in both these words.



n*á*dpisi

subt*í*tri


----------



## seitt

Much obliged!


----------



## bibax

Czech (and Slovak):

*nápis* (plur. nápisy) = inscription, i.e. wording on a coin, medal, wall, monument, seal, product, ...;

*podnápis* (plur. podnápisy) = sub-inscription, i.e. a secondary (additional) inscription usually under the main inscription;

Stress on the first syllable.

titulky (sing. titulek) = subtitles;
nadpis = title, heading (nad means above);
podnadpis = secondary (additional) title/heading;
podpis = signature (pod means under);


----------

